# PATTAYA | Sunset Boulevard Pattaya Condominium



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunset Boulevard Pattaya Condominium is the brainchild of Iguana's experienced development team. The idea was to put a project on the market that would redefine the standards that people have grown accustomed to settling for in Pattaya condo property.


----------



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*PATTAYA | Sunset Boulevard Condominium Pattaya*

*Sunset Boulevard Condominium Pattaya

*Sunset Boulevard Pattaya Condo is the invention of Iguana's knowledgeable team of developers. The concept was to place a project in the marketplace that will change the expectations that individuals have become comfortable with compromising for in Pattaya condominium property.


----------

